# My cat has suddenly become very greedy?!



## staceyyy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi there,

I desperately need help regarding my cat Scamp (apt name) who's recently become very greedy since we adopted a new cat!

Scamp is 9 months old, he's a very well behaved gorgeous cat but since we adopted a 14 month old cat a month ago, he's suddenly become very greedy, he has learnt to open the bin lid with his nose and is now taking empty food packets out of the bin, he rips open the packaging of cat food pouches, he tips the cat biscuits over etc, and we just don't know how to stop him from doing this all the time!

He gets on quite well with the new cat atm, no major fights, they both get fed at the same time and each stick to their seperate bowls, but as soon as my back is turned he's jumping up onto the worktop stealing food!

Why is this and has anyone got any advice on how to stop this behaviour?

Many thanks


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe he is having a growth spurt. What are you feeding him, how much and how often ?

Could you increase the font size please - some of us are old


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Like Cookiemom I would be suspecting that he actually needs more food right now to fuel a growth spurt.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

sounds like a growth spurt to me  

my lil boy can go thru a 400g tin more a day with added meat bits too. 

i tend to just feed him wen he is hungry tho as iv got used to his moods wen he wants food


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Has he been wormed?


----------

